# Houston meet and greet?



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Would anyone be interested? Location/date/time TBD…just seeing if anyone would wanna hang out and show off whatvrh


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

i am in..................I might get a few friends interested . COVID IS not a big issue any more .


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Need to get the ball rolling on this


----------

